# The safest way to power the rig



## DK93 (Mar 22, 2021)

Hey Guys,

I have I question regarding the GPU and Riser power consumption. Currently in my rig there are 3 RTX 3080 GPUs and the used PSU has not enough PCIe connector to power the goods properly (PSU has 8 lanes). I'm wondering is it a good and most important safe approach to power the GPUs in the following way? So every GPU has 3 8-pin connectors, after checking the HW monitor I can see that the 1st connector is using around 160W but the 2nd and 3rd connectors are using 50-60W. I would use a dedicated PCIe cable for the 1st 8-pin connector wich has 160W TDP and use a 2nd dedicated cable with a good quality Y splitter for the 2nd and 3rd connectors, in this case each card would use 2 PCIe cables, than I would use an another Y splitter in a PCIe lane to power 2 Riser on one cable. Over all this setup would require 8 PCIe cables (6 for the GPUs and 2 for the Risers). What do you think?




Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hardcore Games (Mar 25, 2021)

The NVIDIA too can tell more about card power


----------

